
Python Developers Survey 2018 Results - rbanffy
https://www.jetbrains.com/research/python-developers-survey-2018/
======
eesmith
I think there's a mismatch between their classification and that of the people
surveyed.

The survey characterizes "Scientific development" as "Data analysis + Machine
learning", with 28% of the people selecting one of those two latter categories
as the answer for "What do you use Python for the most?"

However, only 6% of the users said they were in a company which did science,
and only 2% develop for a science industry.

Now, it's certainly true that a scientist can work for a company which neither
does science nor targets science research. As an example, an ice cream company
may employ food scientists.

It's also possible that people who do, for example, actuarial science might
group themselves as working in "insurance" rather than "science".

But it seems wrong to infer that "Scientific development" is equivalent to
"Data analysis + Machine learning" without stronger support.

After all, an engineer uses data analysis to evaluate a design, and while
engineering is an applied field of science, with a great amount of engineering
science to back it up, I don't think many engineers consider themselves as a
scientist or as someone doing scientific development.

